# Soap not moisturizing enough..



## Brittany (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm definitely not a hard core soap maker, but with having unsightly skin conditions, like eczema, I wanted a more natural soap alternative.. Of course without the price tag though. So I bought a basic goat milk soap base, and an organic soap base. However since I've never use anything other than Dove I'm not sure if i'm using them correctly.. All I did was use the plain soap base with some essential oils for fragrance, but I noticed it doesn't have a real soapy lather. Is that normal? Also I just used the base alone and It still leaves a dry tight feeling on my skin, what else can I add to the base to get a soft and more moisturizing feeling?


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 2, 2013)

I wonder if the ingredients in the soap base is what is bothering you. Soap bases sometimes still have detergents in them. Try a shea butter base and see if that helps.  I have some skin issues as well, and the soap I found that works best for me is a cold process soap with shea butter in it


----------



## Moot (Apr 2, 2013)

I tried a few bases and found my skin real dry and itchy.  Cold processed for me works better, gives a much better lather too. Not sure you can add more oils or butters to the soap base?


----------



## Brittany (Apr 3, 2013)

Thank you! However is the cold process a base, and can I use the melt and pour method?


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 3, 2013)

Unfortunately no, cold process is where you make the soap from scratch.  Melt & Pour is cold processed, hot processed, then has stuff added to it to make it remeltable.  If you prefer M&P, maybe Brambleberry's bases would be good. They have less detergents in them from what I have seen.


----------



## Brittany (Apr 3, 2013)

Bummer :/ I noticed Brambleberry has a rebatch of the cold processed could I use that like a melt a pour?


----------



## Frida (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi Brittany, 
have you tried to add extra vegetable liquid glycerin?
I add 1 tsp per 500 gr soap base. but i did read somewhere (sorry i forget the source) that up to 2tsp per 500 gr soap base can be added. 
I havent tried with 2tsp tho', but with 1tsp/500gr it comes pretty good. I will add 2tsp instead in my future soap batches. 
I am new into this hobby, so anybody please correct me for this info ^^


----------



## Genny (Apr 3, 2013)

Brittany said:


> Bummer :/ I noticed Brambleberry has a rebatch of the cold processed could I use that like a melt a pour?



Kind of. Brambleberry has instructions on how to use it, but what you do is grate it up, heat it and then mush it into molds.

If you have eczema and/or sensitive skin, I'd go with a castile (100% olive oil) soap without adding any fragrance oils or essential oils to it.  I've got 2 daughters with eczema and have found that when we absolutely have to use soap on them, castile is the one that has the least problems.

I just saw that Brambleberry has a castile rebatch kid already grated: http://www.brambleberry.com/Grated-Rebatch-Soap-Base-Castile-P5233.aspx


----------



## lsg (Apr 3, 2013)

I think that you can safely add 2 tsp. oil or butter to one pound melted M&P.  You can add 1 Tbsp powdered goat's milk mixed with 1 Tbsp. hot water along with 1 tsp. honeyto one pound of M&P.  I found these and more ideas in the following books:

Soapmaking the Natural Way by Rebecca Ittner

300 Handcrafted Soaps by Marie Browning


----------



## samirish (Apr 5, 2013)

I have not been able to find a melt and pour base that does not leave my skin dry...sorry.  I find my skin loves cp instead.


----------



## paillo (Apr 6, 2013)

I've been really happy with the SFIC bases from Peak and Brambleberry (premium house line). They're natural bases, and I find they don't dry out my skin.


----------

